

Show HN: Super-size your Twitter audience. Simple afternoon project. - Skywing
http://crowdwoo.com/

======
Skywing
I have been working on something else in the Twitter-space and then saw a blog
post about a concept like this. I decided to take a quick break from my actual
project and code up Crowdwoo. It's a simple lottery-esque site except it costs
nothing. It's just a fun experiment in potentially viral concepts.

